# configurer adresse mail outlook



## marchally93 (9 Février 2014)

bonjour a tous

depuis ce matin je configure et découvre le mac mais je bute sur un truc , j'ai bien réussis a configurer mes adresse mail hotmail et gmail dans " mail" natif sur l'imac mais mon adresse outlook  fait de la résistance je n'y arrive pas

j'ai beau chercher sur le web 

une petite aide ou idée serait la bienvenue 

D'avance Merci a tous

Ben si tu avais commencé par lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", en tête de forum, tu aurais déjà pu poser ta question au bon endroit, et je n'aurais pas eu à la déplacer ! On déménage.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

marchally93 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> depuis ce matin je configure et découvre le mac mais je bute sur un truc , j'ai bien réussis a configurer mes adresse mail hotmail et gmail dans " mail" natif sur l'imac mais mon adresse outlook  fait de la résistance je n'y arrive pas


et où est ce que ca bloque?

tu parles d'une adresse outlook.com ( ou fr etc)?
( hotmail et outlook même service )


----------



## marchally93 (9 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et où est ce que ca bloque?
> 
> tu parles d'une adresse outlook.com ( ou fr etc)?
> ( hotmail et outlook même service )




hotmail .com impec mais le outlook.fr lui me ,pose des soucis

je fais la manipe suivante
`
compte internet / ajouter un autre compte /ajouter un compte mail

nom complet je met outlook pour différencier mes boites mail

adresse mail : mon adresse

mot de passe : mon mpd

après ça se complique car il m 'indique que le compte doit être paramètre manuellement et la je dois pas rentrer les bonnes information et je m'y perd un peut


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

et comme tu ne dis rien sur ce compte...

tu as les infos là
(fr ou com c'est pareil)
Configurer une application de messagerie avec Outlook.com - Aide Microsoft Windows


----------



## marchally93 (9 Février 2014)

je suis désole pascalformac mais je n'ai pas chercher dans la bonne section d'ou mon message posté au mauvais endroit:rallyes:

mais en tout cas je tiens a te remercie j'ai enfin réussis a connecter la boite mail


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2014)

A titre de curiosité et pour aider les autres

les serveurs ( smtp , imap , pop) , tu les as entrés en outlook.com ou outlook.fr?
( il me semble qu'en theorie les deux sont equivalents ou redirigés vers les mêmes serveurs   par microsoft  par derriere )

et autre détail d'aide
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## marchally93 (9 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> A titre de curiosité et pour aider les autres
> 
> les serveurs ( smtp , imap , pop) , tu les as entrés en outlook.com ou outlook.fr?
> ( il me semble qu'en theorie les deux sont equivalents ou redirigés vers les mêmes serveurs   par microsoft  par derriere )
> ...




il est juste de faire un retour plus précis tu as raisons

les adresses smtp et imap je les ai rentrés en .com  malgré que mon adresse outlook soit en .fr


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2014)

marchally93 a dit:


> il est juste de faire un retour plus précis tu as raisons
> 
> les adresses smtp et imap je les ai rentrés en .com  malgré que mon adresse outlook soit en .fr


et t'as oublié ca:

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## marchally93 (1 Mars 2014)

salut a tous

voila mon petit tuto pour la configuration d'outlook avec le client mail natif sur mac os j'ai fais donc étapes par étapes comme suivant :







puis sélectionner ajouter compte mail et cliquer sur créer 

ensuite le nom du compte mail  , votre adresse outlook et votre mdp





le système va vous indiquer qu'il faut le configurer manuellement faite créer 

puis configuration de l'imap dans notre cas 
Serveur : imap-mail.outlook.com
Port : 993 Chiffrement : SSL

dans "nom d'utilisateur" il faut remettre votre adresse mail pour la ligne du dessous tout est dans le titre





pour la suite c'est identique pour le smtp

et surtout bien remettre votre adresse mail et mdl





puis créer 

voila pour mon premier petit tuto j'espère qu'il va vous aider


----------



## titerousse (16 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai le même problème et il n'est pas résolu. 

J'ai suivi vos conseils et pourtant, le mac me demande à chaque fois le mot de passe en me disant qu'il est impossible de se connecter au serveur outlook. Le mot de passe que j'ai indiqué est correct. 

Que dois je faire?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2014)

titerousse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème et il n'est pas résolu.
> 
> ...


verifier tous les reglages dans Mail
et en particulier les details mots de passe identifiant authentification , port

voir en réecrire certains volontairement  pour les recorriger après un redemarrage
parfois ca suffit
sinon changer le fichier de réglage

ps et l'usuel eviter le reglage releve toutes les minutes , ca bloque souvent


voir les nombreux sujets sur " demande répétée de mot de passe Mail"


----------



## Daniel Clod (16 Juillet 2014)

merci beaucoup pour cette explication de configuration d Outlook  mais c est possible de faire un réseau par il dans notre entreprise


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2014)

Daniel Clod a dit:


> merci beaucoup pour cette explication de configuration d Outlook  mais c est possible de faire un réseau par il dans notre entreprise


mais de quoi tu parles exactement?
dans ce sujet on parle d'adresse email en outlook.com (fr)
c'est comme n'importe quel service email

rapport avec entreprise , pour l'instant techniquement je vois pas


----------

